# Ecran gris avant que Grub démarre



## jettero (24 Mai 2013)

Salut à tous,

Dernièrement, j'ai changé de hdd et j'ai décidé de ne pas réinstaller un autre OS en plus de Fedora.

Sur mon ancien disque, j'avais un dual boot très confortable qui me proposait un démarrage sur mac ou linux. J'avais installé une appli qui s'appelle rEFit qui s'installe sur le système Mac, si mes souvenirs sont bons.

Depuis que j'ai installé Fedora sur ce nouveau HDD, sur mon macbook Pro, mais sans os mac, je ne peux pas réinstaller rEFit.

Du coup, quand je démarre mon mac, avant que gub apparaisse, il se passe environ 4-6 sec d'écran totalement gris.

Savez-vous s'il existe un soft genre rEFit qui s'installe avant grub ?


----------

